# Red Maple walking stick



## RandyL476 (Aug 24, 2014)

My latest walking stick is from a Red Maple I cut that was already dead dried and seasoned and done took on some colors I tung oil for the finish.


----------



## JRSC (Jul 11, 2017)

Very nice! Looks very sturdy!


----------



## MJC4 (Mar 6, 2014)

Looking good Randy! :thumbsu:


----------



## Rodney (Jun 12, 2015)

Good looking stick!


----------



## LilysDad (Sep 25, 2014)

Nice and straight. I like those maple saplings.


----------



## CV3 (Jan 30, 2014)

Nlce stick Randy.


----------

